# Tv Tuner Help???!!!!



## mmcginn1966 (Jan 2, 2009)

I have a hauppauge tv tuner. I love my system but I can't get this portion to work how I would like. When I go to Live TV in Windows Media Center the tuner picks up the channel that my cable box is set to but I do not get sound and the picture is not not wide screen. Is there a better tuner out there? How do I set up my computer as a DVR?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Mike,

You may get a better answer for this in the HTPC/Computer area. I'm going to move it there. :T


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

Leaving the DVR portion to the side for the moment, what specific model # of the hauppauge tuner?


----------



## Ultramanv (Feb 24, 2010)

Mike I was having the same issue and someone pointed me to a USB tuner Pinnacle 800e and it seems to work great for normal cable and some digital as it has QAM ability. I now use media center as my DVR and it has been working great..


----------

